# Kneading & suckling/licking blanket, is it ok?



## InigoMontoya

Hi All, 

So I searched through this forum (you're all great, btw!) about this and realized that little Inigo Montoya (10 weeks) is kneading and sucking/licking on his fleece blanket probably because he was separated from mom at about 5/6 weeks, maybe sooner. Inigo is a rescue and I took him in 4 weeks ago. He's just getting over a fractured paw so I know the little guy is a bit stressed. 

Today he dragged over his fleece blanket, laid by my lap, buried his head in the blanket and started kneading and licking it, and he did it for a good 45 min. It was the first time I had seen him do that. After I read it could have to do with him being separated too early, I got a bit sad about it, but didn't want to stop him because he looked so comfortable and was purring very loudly. 

My question is... should I stop him? Would this behavior affect him negatively as he's growing? Does it bring about depression? It's his blanket, so as far as I'm concerned he can slobber on it and claw at it as much as he wants, but I don't want a sad kitty.


----------



## Toby Tyler

My Cricket was separated from his mum too early and he is a paw sucker.  Only when he's really comfortable like you describe Inigo Montoya. And he too purrs quite loudly while doing it.  

I also took in a stray many years ago who was quite young. Truffles was a blanket chewer.

As long as he's content, I wouldn't stop him. Especially since he has his own security blankie and isn't ruining one of yours.  It won't lead to depression or otherwise affect him negatively as he grows up. At least not that I'm aware of.


----------



## Wiz201

My six year old does it, it must be a left over behavior from when they suckled, and now she does it for comfort


----------



## spotty cats

Kneading is very normal, it's a sign of a content cat. The sucking can be related to being separated from mum too soon, but not always. 

All mine knead me, my dressing gown and some blankets. They were all 12 weeks or older, or are still with their mums here. Purring up a storm as they knead. 

None of mine suck or lick blankets (some lick me though), I'd not stop him unless he's going to be inhaling bits of the blanket material.


----------



## HoneyFern

Great name! I take it you're a fan of The Princess Bride .

Some stop kneading and suckling as they grow up while others don't. My Millie is 13 years old and still does it.


----------



## InigoMontoya

I am! He's a fighter, which is why we chose the name. =) I don't want to stop him because he seems so content. Glad to hear the feedback!


----------



## InigoMontoya

The picture above is when I first got him, after he feasted on Kitten formula. Thank you for your replies. Despite everything he has been through, he seems to be happy and healthy. I really have been trying to make him comfortable (he's so spoiled! ) It's my first time rescuing a kitten so young so I'm happy to hear he'll be a-ok.


----------



## spotty cats

Sweet little boy.
You might want to look into getting another kitten to teach him proper kitty manners as well as being a great playmate. 2 kittens are always more fun than 1


----------



## koekemakranka

Agree with Spotty Cats above. A feline friend would be a good idea. he is a grogeous little thing. The blanket suckling is nothing to be concerned about, many cats do this.


----------



## moggiemum

hi indigo montoya, and welcome to pet forum your little kit is lovely and well done for taking such good care of him he will love you forever


----------



## Toby Tyler

Coincidentally both my paw sucker and wool chewer were/are black cats! 

They were also taken from mum at a very early age. It's perfectly normal for cats to knead. I call it 'making biscuits'. 

Your little guy is so precious! :001_wub:


----------



## InigoMontoya

Thank you all for your feedback. He has started doing it to both me and my boyfriend as a little wake-up call. The only thing that bothers us about it are his little claws, guess it's time for a little clipping! :yesnod:

I don't think we'll be able to get another kitten pal for him, just because of our limited space, he's already taken up half of it with his toys and favorite shoe boxes!


----------



## InigoMontoya

Toby Tyler said:


> Coincidentally both my paw sucker and wool chewer were/are black cats!
> 
> They were also taken from mum at a very early age. It's perfectly normal for cats to knead. I call it 'making biscuits'.
> 
> Your little guy is so precious! :001_wub:


A little off subject, but did your start changing color as they got older? Inigo's belly is going gray and he's got white hairs poking through the top of his hair and down his back. I read that it's pretty common for them to change coloring as they get older.


----------

